# Rant about Midway and Reloading Supplies



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm wanting to begin reloading again after over 35 years - cleaned up my old press and I have been doing research and made a huge (and expensive) list of new dies, check weights, scale parts, etc and researched and reviewed all the stuff. Today, my only day off, I have been ordering stuff. I have order confirmations from Rim rock Bullets, RCBS, Hornady and others. I put together a $120 order at Midway and can't get it shipped - I keep getting an error message that say my addresses (all 3 of them in 2 different states!!) are invalid. WTF? They shipped ammo to my work address a couple months ago and now will not ship press parts, ammo boxes, scale stuff to me?

To further the frustration of spending 1/2 an hour compiling my cart and not being able to compile the order and get it shipped, I can't seem to navigate thru their customer service to ask *WHY!*

I'm gonna re research and order all the stuff from other places as I only have today off and the time to get all this stuff ordered and do not have time for Midway games. I doubt I'll ever order from them again even if I have to pay extra somewhere else to get what I need.

Sorry for the rant. Massively frustrated and I have been compiling and researching this list of needs for almost a month.

VooDoo

Edit: After an hour of playing with it, I have finally managed to get the order confirmed. Hopefully I'll get email information about it when it ships. So, I'm halfway home to being less frustrated...hopefully this is not the "rule" of buying from Midway and just a glitch.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I've always been very happy with Midway USA... from their great prices to shipping out items fast. Hopefully this was just a "glitch" for you and dosen't happen again.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Yup...got email confirmation and all the good stuff I need is on the way. I have researched a bunch of places to get supplies and wanted to concentrate on getting things for a competitive price without having to "do without" because stuff is out of stock.

Midway really impressed me and it was a major downer to have checkout turn into a nightmare. Luckily everything is now under control and I'm looking forward to reloading some ammo and upgrading some of my old tools.

VooDoo


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

Iv always had good luck with midway and happy with them. I do wish they would put a shipping list in the package as I once thru away a small part in the packing peanuts.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Generally some retailers require that your CC billing address match the address given?


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Try Natchez and Wiedeners, better prices than Midway.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

they are a good company, must of been something wrong. Wiedeners is also good


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Bobv said:


> they are a good company, must of been something wrong. Wiedeners is also good


Must of? You mean "must've"? (a.k.a. must have)


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

It's good to have a english teacher here on this thread, great advice. brokenimage


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Natchez certainly has better shipping costs. I went to order a sling and primers from Midway and shipping was $30+ hazmat fee. I ordered the exact same thing from Natchez and total was less that the original cost from Midway. I don't know what happened in this case. I order a lot of stuff from Midway but I'll sure be on the lookout from now on.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Just messin' sorry if I offended...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've always liked Midway, mainly for their fast shipping. Their prices are usually at least 'in the ballpark,' and the ease of ordering has always been good for me. Cabela's is the one that pisses me off the most.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I've used Midway for years. I first ordered from them when all they had was a few items via a post card they sent to you. They are what Herter's was before 1968 but much classier. I'll miss the monthly flier they have discontinued.


----------

